
Books to read to understand the world - djug
http://www.vox.com/a/books-to-read-to-understand-the-world
======
jayvanguard
Should be titled "Books to Read to Understand the USA".

~~~
timtas
Better yet, "Books to Read to Understand American Progressive Worldview"

